# I LOVED her as an actress :(



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Brittany Murphy is dead

Coroner: Brittany Murphy Dead At 32 - omg! news on Yahoo!


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

how did she die? I didn't see it on there


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Cardiac Arrest


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's f**ked I loved her.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

it's crazy to hear stuff like that, everyone is going so young nowdays


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Terrible! She was a gorgeous talented girl.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

wow. didnt expect that one.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i saw that earlier. i think they said it had to do with drugs? perhaps? i dunno, wouldn't surprise me. i liked her, she was pretty.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

she had been lookin pretty small and frail lately, and cardiac arrest is present a lot in coke, heroin and speed overdoses... Big stars, big ambitions, big drug habits. Nothing against her personally I think it's sad people die before getting to live their whole life. may Brittany Murphy RIP


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> wow. didnt expect that one.


Well, no one deserves to die but are you being sarcastic? She has been strung out for over a decade.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

not everyone keeps up with recent pop culture.I knew she used to be strung out,but didn't know that she still was


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was shocked when I saw it on my yahoo homepage a few hours ago. It had to have been drugs or something.... very sad though.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I LOVED BM! She was so cute, my fav. movie was "just married!" Its so sad, it had to be some type of drug 32yr olds dont just randomly have heart attacks.  

RIP Brittany Murphy.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I should have been hitting it all along


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Marty said:


> I should have been hitting it all along


LMFAO marty you're bad!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah I know it, sorry about that


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I saw that when I logged on this evening. Always weird to lose a young one. She was only 3 years older than I, and I feel young.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> Well, no one deserves to die but are you being sarcastic? She has been strung out for over a decade.


nope....was just saying i didnt expect to hear brittany murphy died at 32 years old....and i agree with marty..sigh.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh ok, well its always sad when someone that entertains us dies and is always a tragedy but at the age of 32 being a open user of crystal meth and heroin since her teens she died old. Not many hardcore drug users live even that long.

I dont want to offend anyone though, I just never found her attractive and a good actress. I never find any actor or actress to be good when they are method actors acting out the drug use they live everyday and getting paid big bucks for it therefor further promoting the addictions they have.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> Oh ok, well its always sad when someone that entertains us dies and is always a tragedy but at the age of 32 being a open user of crystal meth and heroin since her teens she died old. Not many hardcore drug users live even that long.
> 
> I dont want to offend anyone though, I just never found her attractive and a good actress. I never find any actor or actress to be good when they are method actors acting out the drug use they live everyday and getting paid big bucks for it therefor further promoting the addictions they have.


Wow... Youre on the straight and narrow you must know your stuff eh? I know people that have been strung out for 30 plus years.. Sad yes, but clumping em all in a group saying that 30 is an old age..


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Wow... Youre on the straight and narrow you must know your stuff eh? I know people that have been strung out for 30 plus years.. Sad yes, but clumping em all in a group saying that 30 is an old age..


No not at all. I dont see anything special about a bad actress that does major drugs, to be more blunt this time around.

I cant begin to tell you how many friends I have myself that died from both drugs as well as people we look up to in the media. When you do those hard type of drugs,... im not talking about smoking weed or drinking beer but hardcore drugs,.... for a entertainment icon that is a old age.

Again, no offense.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i agree in a sense, we know ppl that do it sure, but not people that can afford it in the ways that the stars do....i bet they have some wild parties.....


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Clueless. Her and Stacy Dash is what I use to dream about 

She was pretty good in spun, I guess she had quite the real life experience to be able to play a tweeker so well.

RIP though girl, always sad to see people go young no matter what the reasons.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lol tweaker...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

It's so sad, what the pressures of Hollywood b/s business does to ppl... She started out more than a toothpick & seemed one day she was thin overnight. I wonder if she had eating disorders on top of speculative drug problems? 32 is too young age wise...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OK dude 32 is not old for a druggie KEITH RITCHARDS is ancient and I think the drugs are keeping that one alive.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OK dude 32 is not old for a druggie KEITH RITCHARDS is ancient and I think the drugs are keeping that one alive.:rofl::rofl:


lol :rofl: Too funny... Now take it back... I don't want him to die next! LOL I want to see him still rockin out from a nursing home bed someday.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol :rofl: Too funny... Now take it back... I don't want him to die next! LOL I want to see him still rockin out from a nursing home bed someday.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: He'll be here forever.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought I saw that tid bit. sad to see...didn't know she used drugs though...cause of death though is pretty generic. there is really one one certain death sentence ---cardiac arrest. If your heart stops-you ain't livin' no more! HOW you get there is an entirely different story. Hope her family recovers ok..
No offense to anyone


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have always loved her..something raw about that girl! My biggest girl crush! She had sum pipes too......


----------

